# beginer need help



## dreiko4788 (Aug 29, 2013)

i want to go to a martial art or fighting spor i am beginer  i know nothing

box-kick box-muay thai-mma-kyokushinkai karate  these 5 are near my home and i will choose one of them i cant go to another gym cause i am out of the city and i cant travel there
btw i am 63kg and 1.75 i am 21  and my arm forearm and wrist are too small  my wrist is 15 cm and its so skinny that u can see the bone and i feel kinda bad about it i want a arm and wrist that its normal and u cant see the bone i have a weak body with no power even if  i can beat some guys bigger from me dont know how sincce i hav 0 power in my muschles but i want make my wrist forearm normal size

wrist 15.5 cm,arm 27.5 max size when  iput power on it is it normal?

and which one of these 5 arts is better for me just to exercise and learn something to protect myself in street though i never had a fight in my life but u never know, my legs are stronger than my arms since they too small but maybe box to make my wrist normal?

i wont say the name of gym dont know if i am allowed to do so i am in greece

i heard that wrist cant become bigger but if  i make muchles there bigger so u cant see the bone wrist ll be bigger too i think

i am sorry for the long message but providing info for me helps  i think and i dont want to learn all fast i martial art slow and patient is my favourite part i afraid to go in rink for sparing anyway xd i just want a normal body


----------



## Happy-Papi (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi There!

All of the martial arts you have mentioned are great fighting arts and it is all up to you to decide. Don't worry much about if you have a small wrist because as you train, you will automatically learn how to effectively bring out punches that will not damage your wrist. Even though hard and heavy punches are awesome, medium hits that are accurate can also cause good damage to your opponent. My advice is to enroll yourself to the art that you really like and start learning and have fun.

PS: My son is shorter and lighter than you so I guess that your size wont be a hindrance


----------



## dreiko4788 (Aug 29, 2013)

i feel bad about my wrist and forearm u can see that bone in wrist if  i train i ll put muscle there and u wont see the bone and it ll be normal right?
i do it for girls too none wants a boned man xd although i am lucky in that one too xd i just want to do it for my self and feel better too i need to help my father in some jobs and i am so weak that i am useless
i heard that martial arts cant help u in street fight i think thats wrong if u know them u can at least hit the opponet and not stay like chicken but maybe some dont have balls and cant defend themselves no matter what i just dont want lose my time ^^
i am kind and good boy  i never fight people and i just feel bad about my wrist if i train could i put muscle there and be normal size i cant even put a watch there man its not small problem its 15.5 cm with 1.75 hight and 63 kg or i cant put muscle there will it always be that small? i am sorry for spam ^^


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 29, 2013)

Pic a school that is close to you and is awesome. Seek  to find an instructor and students you want to be around. if you plan on spending time there, might as well seek folks you enjoy spending that time with. Going to my new school is totally the highlight of my day. Go find that. It makes training easy. 

If you join a fight sport you will often be paired with folks from your weight class. So being smaller wont be a problem too much. I am small too. (used to ride bulks and never broke 150lbs at my "buffest"). You can do exercises to toughen your hand and wrists as well. 

Go for a school that will let you train at your own speed while encouraging you to "go to the next level". Watch some classes. If the school offers free classes for prospective students take those. Join the school that is easy to get to and which inspires you the most. 

Good luck!  

Tom


----------



## CK1980 (Nov 8, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with being small...  When I graduated high school, I weighed in at a whooping 98 lbs (44 kg)...  At 5'7" (1.7 m), I was in much the same situation you find yourself in...  While you train, develop a diet plan that will allow you to put something into your body to build muscle and definition...  You would be surprised to know that eating double portions (because of the amount of physical training) mixed with about an hour and a half of rigorous physical training 6 days a week for 10 weeks took me to 145 lbs (65.7 kg).


----------

